# Rowe Vs Fazrulz



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 23, 2009)

Who is Better?


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

Gurplex Gurplex


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

that guy ----->


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 23, 2009)

officially, me. as well as many others.


----------



## pappas (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends what in. Rowe for 2x2. Feliks for 3x3. Thats just me though.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

RoweRulz, no doubt.
FazHessler is ProRessler?


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowepwnz


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha
nice! Faz ftw


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> officially, me. as well as many others.



officially, ive kicked your ass many times


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

officially, owait no comps

Rowe - race to sub 9 a12


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 23, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> hey dan, officially, ive kicked your ass many times.



yeah, but who's number is lower on this page:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol 11 avg - rite rowe?


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > hey dan, officially, ive kicked your ass many times.
> ...


.
yeah, but who's got more results listed on this page:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Results&average=Average


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe is better than faz.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Rowe is better than faz.



Ditto.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe is better than faz.
> ...



That made me crack up.
Maybe it's time for bed... sleep deprivation does bad things to me.
On topic- who really cares that much? :/


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Rowe is better than faz.



second


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2009)

This discussion sounds more serious than a thread made by Derrick should be. XD


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah, just to be clear, I suck hard at 3x3. I can't even get a sub11 avg12 period.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

Faz has a much cooler name - and that's all that matters.
My children are going to have cool names like Faz does.


----------



## V-te (Nov 23, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Faz has a much cooler name - and that's all that matters.
> My children are going to have cool names like Faz does.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Faz has a much cooler name



Nope. Rowe's name is so cool that it doesn't have an origin.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> yeah, just to be clear, I suck hard at 3x3. I can't even get a sub11 avg12 period.



its ok baby <3


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe doesn't start with cross.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe as he has been in many more WCA events. If Faz can take part in more WCA endorsed events, I'd go for him.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 23, 2009)

They are both too awesome!

Rowe: I've met him and he's so funny 

Faz: he inspired me to my sub-10 avg of 12


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Rowe as he has been in many more WCA events. If Faz can take part in more WCA endorsed events, I'd go for him.



Well then maybe Faz should man up and hop in a car and drive to the Northeast US.


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe as he has been in many more WCA events. If Faz can take part in more WCA endorsed events, I'd go for him.
> ...



Maybe he should man up and WALK to the US.


----------



## Omniscient (Nov 23, 2009)

Who Is Better?
no one is better both are very good!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > LNZ said:
> ...


You sadists, you just think Rowe is better so you want Faz to drown? Immature...

btw faz pwns


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > LNZ said:
> ...


:fp
I don't think you can drive underwater.
What sort of country do you live in?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


:fp Or walk.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> :fp Or walk.



You can walk underwater, just not very well.


----------



## Weston (Nov 23, 2009)

aronpm said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > :fp Or walk.
> ...



Maybe you can't but Faz can.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Voting for Faz to even out the poll.


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



I honestly believed that he could walk on water 

FELIKS YOU DISAPPOINT ME


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

Faz. Reason, Rowe pwns at 2x2 and 3x3, but faz pwns at all. Except pyra, in which pwn him. I mean, 10 seconds trumps 6.


----------



## Kian (Nov 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Maybe you can't, but Rowe can.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 23, 2009)

Faz FTW!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What sort of country do you live in?



What ain't no country I ever heard of! They drive cars underwater in what?

P.S. Faz is really fast, but I voted for Rowe because Rowe's also a total beast at 2x2 and 3OH (and used to be really good at BLD too).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of country do you live in?
> ...


What?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Voting for Faz to even out the poll.



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp

Try not to make polls useless in future.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Voting for Faz to even out the poll.
> ...


But it worked. No one person is better than another.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> No one person is better than another.



Disagree. Also, for the purposes of this poll, better *at cubing*.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > No one person is better than another.
> ...


Oh well then I still vote for faz. I like his cubing style better.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Voting for Faz to even out the poll.
> ...



Were you really expecting useful information from a "who's better" poll?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I vote for me. I so pwn you all.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 23, 2009)

I voted for Faz and just tipped the scales in Faz's favor. 20 votes to 21.

Watching Faz cube, it seems that he has more room to get even better. Some cubers use pure speed in the last layer algs. Faz seems to have more finesse and has efficient solves. Looking forward to seeing where he can go.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 23, 2009)

Faz because he's younger and has much more potential in the future seeing how fast he improves. Also I feel bad for him not being able to go to competitions.

Also, he makes better vids =p


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 23, 2009)

How old is faz?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> How old is faz?



Tree an' a haf.


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG!!!
Nervous


----------



## oskarasbrink (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > How old is faz?
> ...



13-14 maybe ?


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > How old is faz?
> ...



It was just a normal question, so why is your answer so stupid?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...


No need to get all serious. It's good to have some fun. Especially in a tread like this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Voting for Faz to even out the poll.



That's uhh...

That's not the point of voting.



Edward said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Of course you can't drive or walk underwater, you drive and walk ON the water. Duh.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Voting for Faz to even out the poll.
> ...



Did you see my later post? I would still vote for faz. I like his cubing style better.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Of course you can't drive or walk underwater, you drive and walk ON the water. Duh.



That was pretty cool.

To answer the question, they're both awesome. I've met Rowe in person though, so I voted for him.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



oh... this should have been funny..


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 23, 2009)

I think Rowe is

Faz is annoying 

jk


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 23, 2009)

I really need to find a way to marry Faz coz then my kids will have the last name Zemdegs...
That is probably my new ultimate dream.. Marry me Faz?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...



In all honesty, did you really expect much more from Edward?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## Arendil (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...



combined with your avatar, that post made me laugh WAY more than it should have .... haha


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 23, 2009)

Faz rulz!


----------



## (X) (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> Faz rulz!


 +1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe (noun)
Phonetic Pronunciation: _roe_

Definition - One who pwns.

Plural (there will be only one Rowe) - _N/A_

Synonyms - Winner, Best.

Used in a sentence
"Rowe pwns Faz."

audio sentence - Click to listen


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Rowe (noun)
> Phonetic Pronunciation: _roe_
> 
> Definition - One who pwns.
> ...



The audio recording pronounces faz as fuz lol.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe>Faz.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Rowe (noun)
> Phonetic Pronunciation: _roe_
> 
> Definition - One who pwns.
> ...



Win.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

Add my Maytas to the poll please.
They are both beasts. 
I can't look at only 3x3; Rowe has wr in the best event ever. Sorry faz he gets my vote.


----------



## Twofu2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


+ 1


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 23, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > officially, me. as well as many others.
> ...


That just made my day.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 23, 2009)

I vote for Ho Wrestler


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2009)

Final Rounds of competitions with both Dan and Rowe

US Open 2007:
#Rowe: 20.98
Dan: 25.14

Kearny Kardinal 2008:
Rowe: 16.85
#Dan: 16.18

Cornell Spring 2008:
Rowe: 14.88
#Dan: 13.52

Da Vinci Science Center 2008:
#Rowe: 14.39
Dan: 16.06

US Nats 2008:
Rowe: 16.31
#Dan: 15.29

Westchester Fall 2008:
Rowe: 15.59
#Dan: 13.80

Newark Winter 2009:
Rowe: 13.53
#Dan: 13.02

Fort Lee Winter 2009:
#Rowe: 13.29
Dan: 14.89

Captian's Cove 2009:
#Rowe: 14.84
Dan: 17.98

Cumberland Valley Open 2009:
#Rowe: 11.70
Dan: 13.84

Safe Haven 2009:
Rowe: 12.81
#Dan: 12.69

Worlds 2009
#Rowe: 11.97
Dan: 14.45

MIT Fall 2009
#Rowe: 12.38
Dan: 13.00


14 Competitions.
Rowe 'won' 7
Dan 'won' 7

hmmm


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2009)

Number of Faz's better than Rowe: 0


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 23, 2009)

Why does it matter who is better? There's no sense in bringing one of them down simply because you like the other better.Both are equally awesome, and I respect both equally as well. There's not much more to say.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowe is so awesome at BLD that he quit to give other people a chance.
Faz is so awesome that he doesn't even need to go to competitions for people to know how fast he is.
Dan wins for having the most official WRs.
But the real winner is Robert because I only care about computer cubes.

I can't believe this thread was made. And made by Derrick.
Therefore, Matyas wins. Just to annoy Derrick. Then again, maybe Derrick wins. Who else has their own scrambler?

XD !!! YES OMG!!! WTF LOL  WTF WOW!!!  OMG  LOL HAHA WTF!!! LOL WTF XD  WOO-HOO WTF XD!!! WOW XD WOW


----------



## Anthony (Nov 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rowe pwns at 2x2 and 3x3, but faz pwns at all. Except pyra, in which pwn him.



Dude, stfu. Rowe is officially the best at 2x2, top 10 in single and average in 3x3, top 30 in 4x4, top 50 in 5x5, 5th in OH (former NAR average), and he used to hold the BLD WR. For the record, if he gave a sh*t about Pyraminx he would pwn you very, very quickly. I'm not saying anything bad about Feliks, he's awesome(!), but Rowe's a total badass. Rowe/Feliks ftw.


----------



## Escher (Nov 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Dude, stfu. Rowe is officially the best at 2x2, top 10 in single and average in 3x3, top 30 in 4x4, top 50 in 5x5, 5th in OH (former NAR average), and he used to hold the BLD WR. For the record, if he gave a sh*t about Pyraminx he would pwn you very, very quickly. I'm not saying anything bad about Feliks, he's awesome(!), but Rowe's a total badass. Rowe/Feliks ftw.



^ Most badass post of the year.

On off topic topic: both are nubs


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> On off topic topic: both are nubs


I'll drink to that.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Rowe versus Feliks.

Paradox?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, stfu. Rowe is officially the best at 2x2, top 10 in single and average in 3x3, top 30 in 4x4, top 50 in 5x5, 5th in OH (former NAR average), and he used to hold the BLD WR. For the record, if he gave a sh*t about Pyraminx he would pwn you very, very quickly. I'm not saying anything bad about Feliks, he's awesome(!), but Rowe's a total badass. Rowe/Feliks ftw.
> ...



Off topic: Justin better have said hi to you for me!


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Final Rounds of competitions with both Dan and Rowe
> 
> US Open 2007:
> #Rowe: 20.98
> ...



actually its 8-7 me.
nationals 2009
me: 11.64
dan: DNF


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Final Rounds of competitions with both Dan and Rowe
> ...


Ah. Okay. Then Rowe>Dan


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 24, 2009)

fa sho  lol jk dan i love you


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2009)

well I don't think we should count US Open 2007. That was so long ago that results really don't mean anything in a conversation about recent times.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> That was so long ago that results really don't mean anything in a conversation about recent times.



In that case, Rowe has won 6 of the last 7. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kian (Nov 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> well I don't think we should count US Open 2007. That was so long ago that results really don't mean anything in a conversation about recent times.



Depends on how you define "recent" because he has 6 out of the last 7. And 6/8 in the last calendar year. If this is about who is faster now at 3x3 I'm sure you'd agree that Rowe certainly is.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 24, 2009)

@Kian: ninja'd.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 24, 2009)

lol change the thread name to rowe vs. dan


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> lol change the thread name to rowe vs. dan


nou


rather change it to Koreon_Statue vs Will Smith.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> officially, me. as well as many others.



You are not call in this poll. 



masterofthebass said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > hey dan, officially, ive kicked your ass many times.
> ...



You feel threatened apparently. Why your ego is so big? All cubers know who you are for your incredible skills for cubing, but you have to remenber all people "that i`m the number one WR holder, don`t forget it", just silly


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 24, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > officially, me. as well as many others.
> ...


he jests


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> he jests



Maybe he do it or maybe not, but people seems to be hypnotized with every post from Dan. That's boring


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > he jests
> ...



and why is that my fault? rowe obviously knows whats going on. I just like to kid that I'm officially better than him even though I completely suck.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> and why is that my fault? rowe obviously knows whats going on. I just like to kid that I'm officially better than him even though I completely suck.



All rigth, i get it, but your jokes always tend to be like "you're not what I am" that´s bother me, perhaps a more low profile attitude will be great for the forum...

Cheers


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 24, 2009)

Low profile from cohen?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

He's going secret agent.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Low profile from cohen?



Yes, why not?. Maybe is a difference of language but i mean that Dan may be less bright on the forum being a "speed-cuber" but a person inclusive and informative for all cubers.



Edmund said:


> He's going secret agent.



In your dreams...???b


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

You shouldn't push your standards on the rest of the forum. 
(Especially on an administrator of said forum. D: )


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> You shouldn't push your standards on the rest of the forum.
> (Especially on an administrator of said forum. D: )



Maybe i should not but i feel like too. I think you are more scared than I for criticizing an administrator. I think my criticism is constructive, if not, we will be in another forum...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 24, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't push your standards on the rest of the forum.
> ...



1. The interactions between dan and rowe are just some playful competition, it's not to be taken in a way that makes others feel of lesser value to the community.

2. What other forum and who is 'we'?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 24, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 1. The interactions between dan and rowe are just some playful competition, it's not to be taken in a way that makes others feel of lesser value to the community.
> 
> 2. What other forum and who is 'we'?



1. So, keep it in "msn" level or an US forum, this is an international, worldwide forum.

2. Overall forum,"we" was "i", sorry for my "basic" english, i`m not native.

EDIT: If you can see my posts you will realize that i´m not really into "Off Topic", but WTF, some guys need to open his.......before "buying" all you read here


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe pwns at 2x2 and 3x3, but faz pwns at all. Except pyra, in which pwn him.
> ...



Yeah ZB FTW fails hard... really hard...

ZB - you suck, end of story.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol you dislike him so much.


----------



## jfly (Nov 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I vote for Ho Wrestler



You mean the Pro Wrestler, doing it Rowe school?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 24, 2009)

Rowmeo and Juliet > Faz Food Joint.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 24, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't push your standards on the rest of the forum.
> ...



What is more important than not criticizing an administrator is not making judgments about people that you do not know. You may think you are giving constructive criticism, but really you are attacking Dan for his personality. I think it's unfair for you to do something like that when you do not know the full situation.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 24, 2009)

lol this thread is so entertaining


----------



## mazei (Nov 24, 2009)

^
Darn, should've voted for Rowe for that post!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

This **** calls for a showdown!
BlogTV, times TBA


----------



## TioMario (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Dan Brown kicks this guys' butts with his vaseline-lubed storebought.
(LOLL, I've seen some videos of them and I like Feliks' style more)


----------



## blade740 (Nov 25, 2009)

Rowe and Faz are both fast. We all know that. But what it really comes down to is one thing: *BALLS.* And nobody has balls like rowe. For god's sake, IN A HAT. Faz has nothing on that.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 25, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Rowe and Faz are both fast. We all know that. But what it really comes down to is one thing: *BALLS.* And *nobody* has balls like rowe. For god's sake, IN A HAT. Faz has nothing on that.



Have you seen mine?


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2009)

Rowe should have won.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 26, 2009)

won what? a stupid poll?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 29, 2009)

Whoever posts more videos usually gets more fanboys. In a way, faz is the new nakaji.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> In a way, faz is the new nakaji.



so he'll cube nonstop and then suddenly quit. Good to know.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> faz is the new nakaji.



I think the biggest difference is that Nakaji never cheated and then acted like a complete jackass because he claimed to be fast, at least as far as we know.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > faz is the new nakaji.
> ...



:O

Is there cheating occuring!?!?!!?!!?!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

O yes, yes there was.

This is one of like 15 threads about it on a pretty defunct forum, but this one should at least give you a hint about what happened in the other threads
http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.0
Read all of it if you want some explanation


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> O yes, yes there was.
> 
> This is one of like 15 threads about it on a pretty defunct forum, but this one should at least give you a hint about what happened in the other threads
> http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.0
> Read all of it if you want some explanation


Wow. I'm actually mildly shocked.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

I too. 
I had no idea.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL that. Twas over a year ago, back when I was ~ 20 seconds or so.

I made some retarded video where the crosses were all solved.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I too.
> I had no idea.



Same here
fazwasan00b


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> LOL that. Twas over a year ago, back when I was ~ 20 seconds or so.
> 
> I made some retarded video where the crosses were all solved.



Don't try to brush it off like that. It was several solves, and it was several weeks of gloating and acting like a total jackass to everyone.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, but remember, the times weren't in any way official (or record-breaking) and it was a long time ago. It's not right to treat it like nothing, but it's also not fair to treat it as more than it is.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL that. Twas over a year ago, back when I was ~ 20 seconds or so.
> ...



It was more like

1. Faz cheats to get faster
2. People hate on faz and ask for proof. Faz argues alot
3. Video with cheating
4. Flaming
5. Faz gets a 4x4
6. Faz improves fast
7. People accuse me of cheating because of the video
8. Faz rawr
9. Flaming
10. Flaming
11. Video
12. Flaming
13. ???
14. Profit


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Feliks stop cheating


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, but remember, the times weren't in any way official (or record-breaking) and it was a long time ago. It's not right to treat it like nothing, but it's also not fair to treat it as more than it is.


Indeed. It's not like we give monkeydude much crap anymore, and I personally think what he allegedly did was worse.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

I totally agree with Stachu.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2009)

What did monkey dude do???


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Omg I missed everything in the community. When did monkey dude do something?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

My thoughts on the matter can be summed up as follows.

Chris


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2009)

GRAB THE PITCHFORKS, KILL THE BEAST

Edit:
Besides all this, as if it really matters anymore.
Faz was being a jackass. Monkeydude basically stole money from somebody. Both of the issues have been 'sorted' a long time ago, afaik.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> Omg I missed everything in the community. When did monkey dude do something?



Dude, of course you've missed everything. You only just joined. Try reading more old threads and posting less.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Omg I missed everything in the community. When did monkey dude do something?
> ...



I still don't get why posting alot is a SUCH bad thing.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > faz is the new nakaji.
> ...



Why bring up the history now? What you said is true, but let's not dig up the past. He's changed and has official results to back it up.
So he pulled a Yish, at least he admitted afterwards. No point to complain until you see new evidence of cheating. That incident was over a long time ago.



Ethan Rosen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL that. Twas over a year ago, back when I was ~ 20 seconds or so.
> ...


True. Nothing to "LOL" about.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

Usually, on most forums, people with high post counts are seen as experienced.
When someone new has a high post count, but lack experience, its weird.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

Cos you post a lot of crap?

and no fanwuq.. he didn't "pull a matyas".. it was more of a yish he pulled


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



The more you talk, the less you listen.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > cpt.Justice said:
> ...



When a topic asks people to compare two people, I think people have the right to be educated about the persons in question before they make a decision.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but remember, the times weren't in any way official (or record-breaking) and it was a long time ago. It's not right to treat it like nothing, but it's also not fair to treat it as more than it is.
> ...



That doesn't compare to what xtremecuber35 did.


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> When a topic asks people to compare two people, I think people have the right to be educated about the persons in question before they make a decision.



And we all know what Rowe did with a hat.

Right?


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Or xcubes4eva777x


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I think we should just leave the past in the past.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > When a topic asks people to compare two people, I think people have the right to be educated about the persons in question before they make a decision.
> ...



I'm very well aware


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > When a topic asks people to compare two people, I think people have the right to be educated about the persons in question before they make a decision.
> ...



Nope. Must have missed it.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



How can you guys forget cubemasta86? I'll never forgive him for what he did.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

plztell all these stories, or summarise them. I can't get into IRC cos it says I haven't downloaded java, BUT I HAVE LIKE 3 TIMES!!

EDIT: oic fake


----------



## blah (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> plztell all these stories, or summarise them. I can't get into IRC cos it says I haven't downloaded java, BUT I HAVE LIKE 3 TIMES!!
> 
> EDIT: oic fake


lolnub


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2009)

Inorite.


----------



## Forte (Nov 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Inorite.



INORITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2009)

I know faz cheated (now I know) and some people won't understand what I'm saying here, because they are such good people.

However, I did this twice. Yes I cheated. I was getting so frustrated at everyone being so fast, and then the camera battery died just before I got a good solve. I was really annoyed, so I put up a fake 3x3 video. This video got flamed so I soon took it off. I even sometimes lied about my times on the forums. I was ashamed, and felt I should never do it again. About a month later, I had a 3 second 2x2 solve on camera, only to realise the tape had ended. I was so pissed, I redid the solve the solve on camera, but it was slower. 

One thing, carried to another, and soon I had practised the scramble 20 or so times. I uploaded the 2x2 video to Youtube, and it was obviously fake, I got flamed, and took it down.

I have learnt my lesson, and will never lie about this type of thing again. I understand the frustration, and what leads to this type of lie.

I won't do it again, and I'm sure, neither will faz. Forget he did that, and try to forget what I've done. Treat me as a new cuber, and not straight away as a liar and a cheat.

I'm sure others have lied about their times (I'm not saying everyone) when they were frustrated about being slow. Hope this isn't too off-topic, but it explains my past wrongs. People make mistakes. *Nice* people forgive.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Dec 1, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I know faz cheated (now I know) and some people won't understand what I'm saying here, because they are such good people.
> 
> However, I did this twice. Yes I cheated. I was getting so frustrated at everyone being so fast, and then the camera battery died just before I got a good solve. I was really annoyed, so I put up a fake 3x3 video. This video got flamed so I soon took it off. I even sometimes lied about my times on the forums. I was ashamed, and felt I should never do it again. About a month later, I had a 3 second 2x2 solve on camera, only to realise the tape had ended. I was so pissed, I redid the solve the solve on camera, but it was slower.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but please stop sucking up.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

And to whom is he sucking up?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

The thing about cheating is, it is really OK as long as you confess and apologize (and accept any necessary punishment) later. Then at the worst people will make fun of you a bit. But if you obviously cheat and then constantly deny it, and refuse to prove yourself, and don't give back the money you won with cheated results, etc... then you deserve whatever the community does to you. Not naming any names, just saying. We are all human and we all make mistakes, and as long as you are not an ass about it we understand and will (eventually) forgive you.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

I've lied about times before and cheated, but never on video. Never for public gain, only for self cubing satisfaction. =/Faking videos? No no, *that* is a sin.

=P


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The thing about cheating is, it is really OK as long as you confess and apologize (and accept any necessary punishment) later. Then at the worst people will make fun of you a bit. But if you obviously cheat and then constantly deny it, and refuse to prove yourself, and don't give back the money you won with cheated results, etc... then you deserve whatever the community does to you. Not naming any names, just saying. We are all human and we all make mistakes, and as long as you are not an ass about it we understand and will (eventually) forgive you.



I think there is really only one person you could be referencing to, but same as you, I won't name names, but I don't understand how he can do that. He cheated, and won't give the money back. It's stealing money. He was an awesome cuber, and he threw all that practise and talent away. I had only read his story, a month ago, but I still feel like he has let everyone down. The world records were false, and screwed up due to him, but why did he do it? What were his motives. He held a few WRs that weren't fake, why get greedy. I wouldn't mind it so much if he had confessed, said sorry, and given the money back. He was a gun at other things in cubing. That's the type of person I don't like. People who have so much talent, and throw it away.

I make a lot of examples through Australian football, but I'm sure most Americans have heard of Ben Cousins. He was one of the best players, of all time, but he threw it away through drugs, not once, but twice. I forgave Ben Cousins, though, as he admitted to it, and strived to get back into football. He is a hero. The cuber we were talking about, isn't. He stole the money, and quit cubing. I don't see him coming back, which is a shame, as he was so good.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

lol ben cousins


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 1, 2009)

your both great


----------



## Shadet (Dec 1, 2009)

So Faz , how You explain Your 2x2x2 new video ? 
First Solve is DNF for sure.. The sound is good, so We hear the reset button, do the preinspect, then start solve, pick cube watch it, press reset one more time, and then start. The next is, You didn't even show the stackmat. Most of the solves looks like , You stopped the stackmat with Your wrists... So for me it's just fake newbie video -_-

- And sorry for my influent english, but i hope You'll get the idea..


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

Shadet said:


> So Faz , how You explain Your 2x2x2 new video ?
> First Solve is DNF for sure.. The sound is good, so We hear the reset button, do the preinspect, then start solve, pick cube watch it, press reset one more time, and then start. The next is, You didn't even show the stackmat. Most of the solves looks like , You stopped the stackmat with Your wrists... So for me it's just fake newbie video -_-
> 
> - And sorry for my influent english, but i hope You'll get the idea..



It's not a competition... I think generally people don't care as much about the rules being precisely followed in practice, as long as you still time the solve. Many people don't even use a stackmat, just a computer timer with one button.


----------



## Shadet (Dec 1, 2009)

That's true, but he didn't show even that "one button" so ......-_-


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 1, 2009)

Shadet said:


> That's true, but he didn't show even that "one button" so ......-_-


yea and? you see how fast he solves...


----------



## Shadet (Dec 1, 2009)

oh, rly ? Maybe he have a solution on his computer or they're prepared scrambles ? After he cheated, i'd never believed his times and speed... Maybe he can solve the cube but cheating was cheating...And also the way he talks...he is too proud of himself, that he thinks he is one of the best speedcubers in the world...And don't tell me things like "When he go to competition he will break many WR for sure" That's a nonsense.. Just go and do it , rather then telling it everyone and everywhere -_-


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2009)

@Shadet: Well, it's kind of hard for him, as an Australian, to just 'go and do it' and compete in a competition. Australia hasn't had an official competition yet, and airfares/accommodation overseas is expensive. Also, he has been to a competition, which he won, in New Zealand. Did he cheat at that?

Australia's not like Europe or the US where someone could go to a competition every few months. The only city with enough cubers (as far as I know) is Melbourne, and I can't imagine them holding more than 2 or 3 competitions in 2010.


----------



## mazei (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01

Need more proof?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 1, 2009)

mazei said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01
> 
> Need more proof?



you owned 'em all


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Shadet said:


> oh, rly ? Maybe he have a solution on his computer or they're prepared scrambles ? After he cheated, i'd never believed his times and speed... Maybe he can solve the cube but cheating was cheating...And also the way he talks...he is too proud of himself, that he thinks he is one of the best speedcubers in the world...And don't tell me things like "When he go to competition he will break many WR for sure" That's a nonsense.. Just go and do it , rather then telling it everyone and everywhere -_-



Oh come on...
3.50 isn't even a particularly fast average for Faz... I've raced him on webcam, using _my_ scrambles, and he is as fast as he says.
There are films of him getting some great times (i.e. the 42 cube UWR) at cubemeets in Melbourne, it would be impossible for him to cheat there.

I don't remember ever seeing a serious post by Faz on this forum where he says "I'm going to break loads of WRs" "I'm better than all of you" etc etc... 
These are things that loads of noobs say _about_ him. Noobs said exactly the same things about Nakajima. They just like to have a 'celebrity' to support over everybody else.

Most of the fastest cubers don't post their PBs here. In fact, most of them have never posted their PBs here. Faz has always posted his, so why should he stop now, just because it *seems like* bragging? 

Seeing as he seems to perform well in competition compared to his times at home, I think he does have as good a chance as any cuber that fast of getting a WR. 

I'm the last person to go around saying that Faz is better than everybody else... But a public accusation of cheating has to be one backed up with damn good evidence.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

Lolwut. Why would I go to all the effort of cheating in order to create a video that isn't even that fast in the first place. The intention of that video was to show the maru 2x2's ability to people, and do that with some solves.

Also, I can easily make another video of a 2x2 average if you like, with the computer screen in full view. Although you can clearly see in the video that the program I am running is qqTimer.

Now, I don't talk about myself in that way, and if you can find me 3 or so posts that show this, I'll take it back.

In threads such as "When will the next WR be broken", and "Who is the next WR holder", you note that I never say myself at all.

Also, regarding me *showing off*. I always have posted my new pb's in the acccomplishment thread, even back when I was at ~20 seconds. Why should I stop posting them now?

As Rowan said ^^ Noobs are the ones who say these things on my videos and on the forums.

The reason I cannot go to any competitions is because *I live in Australia*. However, I, along with a few others are organising a competition here for January.

Do you have any evidence at all that I cheat?

Also, how would you explain this?

And please don't say something stupid.

EDIT: Lol I don't stop with my wrists. I'll see if I can find a section of the video that shows this. Would you rather I used a keyboard next time?


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lolwut. Why would I go to all the effort of cheating in order to create a video that isn't even that fast in the first place. The intention of that video was to show the maru 2x2's ability to people, and do that with some solves.
> 
> Also, I can easily make another video of a 2x2 average if you like, with the computer screen in full view. Although you can clearly see in the video that the program I am running is qqTimer.
> 
> ...



use a stackmat. you can pick it up waaay faster when you use a keyboard.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2009)

Stackmat + sub 3 = Hard :s


----------



## teller (Dec 1, 2009)

Anybody who doubts Feliks' speed simply hasn't been around long enough to know better. He's the real deal, DUH.

I am a fan.


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Stackmat + sub 3 = Hard :s



they don't use keyboards in comp :s


----------



## Anthony (Dec 1, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Stackmat + sub 3 = Hard :s
> ...



+1


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> Noobs said exactly the same things about Nakajima. They just like to have a 'celebrity' to support over everybody else.



That's kinda what I meant. And the fact that neither of them go to competitions every weekend.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I know faz cheated (now I know) and some people won't understand what I'm saying here, because they are such good people.
> 
> However, I did this twice. Yes I cheated. I was getting so frustrated at everyone being so fast, and then the camera battery died just before I got a good solve. I was really annoyed, so I put up a fake 3x3 video. This video got flamed so I soon took it off. I even sometimes lied about my times on the forums. I was ashamed, and felt I should never do it again. About a month later, I had a 3 second 2x2 solve on camera, only to realise the tape had ended. I was so pissed, I redid the solve the solve on camera, but it was slower.
> 
> ...



I must admit. My sub-20 average of 12 with Roux was not entirely true. I had a couple good solves, and I felt obligated to finish up even better. I generated random scrambles and found out which ones had EO skips and the like. Although the solves were legit, I had knowledge that they were easy scrambles, so it's cheating. I'm sorry, I should have realized that it was wrong, and I have learnt from my mistake. Sorry guys, I'm going to edit Roux Central so that it shows my fastest legit average of 12, 22.27.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol everyone is confessing now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Lol everyone is confessing now.



Haha, yea, I was planning on doing it anyway (nowt that I've moved on to ZZ) but I figured now would be a good time.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 2, 2009)

i cheated on my math test today


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i cheated on my math test today


You naughty naughty boy.
I cheated today, I didn't brush my teeth before breakfast :O


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > i cheated on my math test today
> ...


I always brush after meals, not before. It makes more sense to me...


----------



## blah (Dec 2, 2009)

I cheated too 

None of my YouTube videos are legit - watch them again more carefully and you'll see what I mean, it's pretty obvious after a few times.

I'm sorry for deceiving everyone in this wonderful community. I'll take my videos down as soon as I can. I'll change for the better. I promise. Please forgive me


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2009)

Blah blah blah, that's all I every hear from you people!


----------



## Meep (Dec 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



I say that to people who tell me they brush when they wake up rather than before they go to bed lol


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> I cheated too
> 
> None of my YouTube videos are legit - watch them again more carefully and you'll see what I mean, it's pretty obvious after a few times.
> 
> I'm sorry for deceiving everyone in this wonderful community. I'll take my videos down as soon as I can. I'll change for the better. I promise. Please forgive me


Is your 1337 average a lie too?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 2, 2009)

blah said:


> I cheated too
> 
> None of my YouTube videos are legit - watch them again more carefully and you'll see what I mean, it's pretty obvious after a few times.
> 
> I'm sorry for deceiving everyone in this wonderful community. I'll take my videos down as soon as I can. I'll change for the better. I promise. Please forgive me



I KNEW IT!! I PWN YOU!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Shadet said:


> oh, rly ? Maybe he have a solution on his computer or they're prepared scrambles ? After he cheated, i'd never believed his times and speed... Maybe he can solve the cube but cheating was cheating...And also the way he talks...*he is too proud of himself*, that he thinks he is one of the best speedcubers in the world...And don't tell me things like "When he go to competition he will break many WR for sure" That's a nonsense.. Just go and do it , rather then telling it everyone and everywhere -_-



I am sometimes annoyed at the opposite of this. Faz posts his times, which not many people his speed do, you think that shows arrogance? Sure, he might call people even slightly slower than him slow, but either he's joking, or just being a douche. In many threads he non-stop says he is overrated, or he sucks. He is actually underating himself. And about the cheating, well, we all make mistakes, but at least he owned up in the end, and apologised. 

"Maybe he have a solution on his computer or they're prepared scrambles ?" That's the type of thing I'd do (jks) but not faz. Faz is too stupid too think up hat, plus he normally has the computer in view.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz is too stupid too think up hat



Yeah, only a genius like you can "think up hat."


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Faz is too stupid too think up hat
> ...


HAHA,  i laughed pretty hard


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Lol, I fail at yping.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 11, 2009)

i too have a confession

my average of 12 22.973 second solves 
was
well
completley....
legit


----------



## Radu (Dec 11, 2009)

Rowe is more sexy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I thought that was an australian saying when I read it.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 27, 2017)

Feliks is better!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Feliks is better!


Wait for Rowe's comeback.


----------

